# need brewing software im a noooob



## jaymzica (8/8/13)

Ok so now im doing 20-26lt BIAB brews, going well indeed.

Now I don't always want to do such big batches as I will run out of room!!!

I want to be able to scale some recipes down to say 10-15lt batches.

I get rather lost when I see some of these brew programmes.

Any suggestions on what I can use? Im happy to pay for it.

Cheers in advance, Jimmy


----------



## brewbienewbie (8/8/13)

I use Brewmate:
http://www.brewmate.net/
It's free and should easily take care of that for you


----------



## fletcher (8/8/13)

+1 for brewmate. once you have a tinker around with it, you'll be able to do a LOT with your recipes. good fun


----------



## Camo6 (8/8/13)

+1 for brewmate also. Nice and simple and free! Great for beginners and experienced alike. Beersmith is great but far more involved and lacks some of the simple features that make brewmate so handy.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/8/13)

Brew mate.

It's great when you want to use the same ingredients but make a 'lighter' recipe (use the lock ingredients button) or to scale down the same recipe into a smaller batch.

Worked great whilst I was getting sorted down here.


----------



## DU99 (8/8/13)

Biab Beer Designer Spreadsheet could try this


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/8/13)

You can scale down as a %.

I use promash.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/8/13)

Beersmith.

Not just a brewing programme, it has heaps of other useful features. 

It does cost though and can take (me) some time to get the hang of some of the features.


----------



## wbosher (8/8/13)

Beersmith. There are a lot of features, but getting to grips with the basics is pretty easy.

Edit: If you can be bothered, there are some tutorial videos on the Beersmith site.


----------



## lukiferj (8/8/13)

Brewmate for the win. So easy to setup and use. Perfect for biab and no chill. I have looked at beersmith a couple of times because it has some great features I would like to use but is much more complicated than brewmate.


----------



## jaypes (8/8/13)

Brewmate is simple and easy to use for the novice


----------



## Tex083 (19/8/13)

+1 more for Beersmith
Used it since version 1.2 now on to version 2 and love it, It can take a little while to dial it in but when you have it set up its easy.
I love the water tool, it allows you to put in your desired profile and it calculates the Calcium, Mag and Bicarb additions for you 
Its about $25 from a sponsors site. Money well sepnt


----------

